# Too Early For Flapjacks?



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This video does has some comedic value but on the flip side of the coin what if it was a VBIED?

Liveleak.com - Driver crashes into lobby of LAPD's Harbor Division station with baby in backseat, no one hurt

A driver somehow maneuvered past several barriers outside the Los Angeles Police Department's Harbor Division station in San Pedro early Saturday morning and crashed into the lobby, but no one was seriously hurt, authorities said.

The incident was recorded on station surveillance video.

No one was inside the lobby when the woman's Chrysler sedan plowed through a pair of glass doors at the police station on John S. Gibson Boulevard about 4:45 a.m., said Lt. T. Behrens. The driver tried to back out of the station, but struck the barriers and was apprehended. Paramedics took the woman and a baby in the backseat to a hospital for evaluation as a precaution, Behrens said.

Police were investigating whether the crash was an accident or intentional. Behrens said investigators had no indication that drugs or alcohol were factors. (...Really? c'mon!)

A temporary door was installed and the front desk remained operational, he said.

The 50,000-square-foot station next to the 110 Freeway serves residents of Wilmington, San Pedro, Harbor City and Harbor Gateway.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I would like to hear LACopper's view on the response of the first officer to the car INSIDE the police station.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

It was probably “Who’s taking this paper? Us or CHP?”


----------

